# VOTE: Best European Skyscraper



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Tour Montparnasse


But over here MesseTurm


----------



## decapitated (Feb 12, 2005)

Haaglanden said:


> Tour Montparnasse


Are you kidding me?? It's the worst one in Paris. I'm all for Turning Torso, Malmö, but I'm missing Tour Societe Generale in Paris here.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Swiss Re before Messe and Torso...


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

TT...


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Messeturm,followed by Turning Torso!


----------



## HT (May 6, 2004)

Commerzbank, Messeturm and Turning Torso are the best!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Turning Torso, one of the best designed scrapers in the world, imo.


----------



## 29A (Jan 19, 2005)

Commerzbank Frankfurt for me. I think the EDF tower, Paris should have been on that list.


----------



## Raine (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing from Warsaw?
Turning Torso for unusual shape!


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

1. SwissRe
2. TurningTorso
3. Messeturm
4. Millenium Tower 
5. Torre Agbar
6. Commerzbank


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

SwissRe is great, but Turning Torso is something I've never seen before. TT


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

SwissRe :happy:


----------



## Mikey (Sep 11, 2002)

Swiss RE for me.... however the Turning Torso is also very nice


----------



## Fragmentor (Mar 9, 2004)

Swiss Re all the way


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Swiss Re


----------



## Talisker (Aug 26, 2002)

Messeturm -A classic postmodern masterpiece


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

SWISS-RE


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Swiss RE

Turning Torso is second and might have won if it didnt have those stupid metal poles overlapping the windows. Very amateurish design is that, lets down the whole building.


----------

